# Aransas Pass 2-26-17



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

I had a great time today with 3 guys from the Houston area, it was a little breezy, but not too bad. The bite was a little slow but they did a great job of hanging in there and we were able to get their limits by 12:30. Thanks guys for a great time and hope to have you back again soon.


----------

